# router table fence suggestions



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

i would like to build a new router table fence. I have an old incra router adjustment jig which which still works and would attach to a fence but I have some Questions:
1. What kind of particle board, mdf,etc should I consider?
2. what is the best way to attach to...
3. two zero clearance fence sections with a T-track for use in a feather board?
I am fuzzy about how do this. i have seen some plans and watched several videos but I need your professional feedback.

Thank you!
sawdust sniffer


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

My router fence is made of cabinet plywood---the length of the table---L-shaped with braces. About 5" tall--

The right hand end is held with one screw,so it pivots--the left end get held by a clamp---

My table is 48" wide----works well for most operations---


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

sawdustsnifer said:


> i would like to build a new router table fence. I have an old incra router adjustment jig which which still works and would attach to a fence but I have some Questions:
> 1. What kind of particle board, mdf,etc should I consider?
> 2. what is the best way to attach to...
> 3. two zero clearance fence sections with a T-track for use in a feather board?
> ...


What you are trying to DO will determine what sort of fence will serve you best in that situation...

There is no such thing as a 'one fence for everything' type of router fence. 

What do you have currently to work with and what are you trying to get done? :yes:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

OnealWoodworking said:


> What you are trying to DO will determine what sort of fence will serve you best in that situation...
> 
> There is no such thing as a 'one fence for everything' type of router fence.
> 
> What do you have currently to work with and what are you trying to get done? :yes:


Agreed :yes: and I use a "typical style" fence on one router table however for template work on the other this works better...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/freehand-router-bit-guard-dust-collection-74865/


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*router-table-fence-suggestions-\*

Ouch!!!
I understand that there are no "ONE" type of router table fence as I thought I made that clear by my comment on being "fuzzy"(not as mathematical exact) as possible but a good start as i was looking at plans , designs, magazines and video's on options.

clear to your point: In my declining years, my projects are now smaller such as jewelry boxes and cases so that is my first concern.

As to what I am working with now.... an Incra jig for a router table(it has seen its days but still works) is connected to the fence through some bolts which allow only about a 2 inch opening and a 2 1/2 to three inch height. the fence is connected to a movable base of 3/4 plywood Which is also connected to the incra jig, which rides along parallel through holes on the table which allows at least about 6 inches from the opening in the base plate of the router table fence to the rear of the router table Since it is one solid peice, there is no t-slot in it so adding ...

a couple of zero clearance fences to attach attach to the solid fence which runs 24 inches from one end of the router table to the other. the current opening in the fence is about 2 inches in width and about 2 1/2 inches it height. The zero clearance fence pieces would have a t-slot which would allow for feather boards.

I have been looking at some of the new box making bits which I believe would help i reduce cut-out especially since I would attach 2 zero clearance fences to the front of the fence with a T-slot 

My current fence does not have a t-slot for the zero clearance fence attachments.

sawdust sniffer


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

sawdustsnifer said:


> My current fence does not have a t-slot for the zero clearance fence attachments.
> 
> sawdust sniffer


Can you by chance get a picture of what you are using now? I just can't seem to follow along here. 

I want to help if possible but am having trouble picturing what you have and where you are trying to get to.


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*router table fence suggestions,*

O'neal woodworking: I apologize for what probably sounded like sarcasm and I appreciate your kind words Of" really wanting to help!".let me try it from another angle:
what i currently have as a router table top would be the below picture(not as shinny anymore)
http://www.ptreeusa.com/rtr_router_tables.htm

build something like this,
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routertableFence.htm

the 1063 24 inch with pre drilled holes and opening? I looked at the spec sheet to see where the holes would be and how big the opening would be.
This cannot be difficult to build?

The other would be right below it, the 1093 wooden fence sections. this also would not be difficult to build??

Universal dust port and router blade guard I would just buy...I am not good with plastic and they are no money.

I have T-slot tracks and feather boards. 

As for a type of movable, the one I have is the below,
http://www.incra.com/product_rtf_ij32.htm

Lastly, my main focus is on making jewelry boxes an using bits like the ones on Amazon as an example. There are others but this was easy to find.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KZM37NU/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I appreciate your professional assistance Mr. Oneal woodworking.

Hope this helps!
sawdust sniffer


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

The router table you have looks nice but I just cant see why you would 'need' t slots on the fence to be able to use a feather board with it.

If you have a few Jorgensen clamps laying about you can just clamp the feather boards to the fence or table top wherever you want them to be so long as you have no power feeder or other such device in the way and even then you could always make a set of custom feather boards to fit what you have currently if absolutely required because of some space or size limitations.

Feather boards take only a few minutes to make. 

A fence does not have to be pretty and made out of aluminum to serve its purpose and get the job done while still giving perfect results time after time. 99% of the time - I 'prefer' a wood fence so that I can run the fence right up on the blades for the smallest possible opening. (blades actually cutting into fence)

Look close at the fence Marv posted the picture of for a second. Notice how his fence in the front sticks up a bit above the dust collection part? He could easily clamp a few feather boards on either side of that to help push down on his workpiece 'if' he wanted or needed to be pushing down. No special t tracks required... :yes:

If I wanted to go spend money on a nice aluminum split fence setup I might be interested in something like this but I would not cry if it did not have t tracks in the fence faces or be worried about that causing a limitation in what could be done with it.

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-SH-5-Pr...Router/dp/B00005Q7CN/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 

'If' I was to buy that sort of fence system - I would still have to spend a bunch of time making custom fences for it to be able to do what I 'need' it to do depending on what I am doing at the time and the particular blades being used. 

I have a 'special' trash can next to one main work bench that holds most of my router table fences. Each one serves a different purpose and does a different job and most are only good when used with a certain bit they were 'made for'. 

I NEVER spit in that particular trash can. :no:


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*router table fence suggestions,*

Onealwoodworking and also whomever,

I posted a reply but I must have done something wrong since it did not show up?

So if I read you right, you use several fences(makes sense) depending on what bit you are using?

I looked at Marv"s fence. First time I have ever seen anything like that but for template work. It makes perfect sense:thumbsup:

Second, your suggestions about clamps on the fence makes sense:thumbsup:as I have seen videos where people use them.

Again, if I read you right, you do not use a two piece zero clearance on your fence because it is easier for you to just change fences?

Lastly, does your fence look like the aluminum (ours are wood though)fence i posted as a "link" since that would not be hard to use.

I appreciate your feedback and anyone else's

sawdust sniffer
PS: How do you spit in the can with a dust mask on?? Only kidding:laughing::laughing:


----------

